# I have a good feeling that this year will be better



## Solstorm

How would you say it? That's my [horrible] try: "mulla on hyvä fiillis, että tämä vuosi tulee olemaan paremmin".


----------



## Hakro

Solstorm said:


> How would you say it? That's my [horrible] try: "mulla on hyvä fiillis, että tämä vuosi tulee olemaan parempi".


No es horrible, Solstorm. Es práticamente impecable.
También puedes decir " ... tämä vuosi tulee _menemään_ parem_min_"

parempi - adjectivo comparativo
paremmin  - adverbio comparativo


----------



## Solstorm

¡Menuda sorpresa! Tenía serias dudas con lo de "tulee olemaan", y también dudaba entre "parempi" y "paremmin". Ahora me ha quedado clara la diferencia, así que gracias 

Una duda que me ha surgido: ¿"tulee olemaan" y "tulee menemään" significan exactamente lo mismo o hay algun matiz? ¿Cuál se usa más?


----------



## Hakro

En este contexto los dos significan exactamente lo mismo y se usan igualmente.


----------



## Finland

Hola !



Hakro said:


> No es horrible, Solstorm. Es práticamente impecable.
> También puedes decir " ... tämä vuosi tulee _menemään_ parem_min_"



Parece que estáis hablando sobre el finlandés hablado, pero no olvidemos que en finlandés correcto no hay futuro de tipo "tulla olemaan". Por eso, "tämä vuosi tulee olemaan parempi" es estructuralmente correcto pero no idiomatico. Correctamente sería "Tästä vuodesta tulee parempi". Igualmente, "tämä vuosi tulee menemään paremmin" es posible en el finlandes hablado pero no en escrito. Hay qye escribir "tämä vuosi menee paremmin" / "tänä vuonna menee paremmin". 

HTH
S


----------

